# G2 Geometry



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

So what is G2 Geometry? I just don't get it.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

It is the geometry of the bike. This page tells you all you need to know--

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/cross_country/superfly_100/superfly_100_pro/#

You can also get information in the trek and GF manufacture forums.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

What do you want G2 to be?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

So if I switched to a non-G2 fork it would mess up the handling on my Marlin?


----------



## jeremyhcd (Jun 7, 2009)

G2 geometry is the answer to all lifes questions. It's the sun, the moon, the very earth under your feet. To deny G2 geometry is to deny the very fiber of your being. Those without G2 geometry are essentially blind men walking through a neverending wasteland. If you're fortunate enough to truly understand what G2 geometry is, then you my friend, are one of the enlightened. 

So basically just think about it like scientology.


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

Where can I get some G2? It sounds great.


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

"Where can I get some G2? It sounds great."










Check your favorite beverage distributor


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*Loved my G2 Fox on SIR9- 80mm*

Very fast turning, really changed the feel of the bike. Went to normal rake w/ 120 mmFIT. It just feels like my other 2 bikes now. No worse, just normal.


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Those that don't have G2 yet, just wait as G3 is coming soon with elevated seat stays, hydrogen infused monoblock frame gussets and integrated carbon nano handbar/fork, and will make the G2 look like a monochrome CRT next to 55in LED 3d TV. If you don't upgrade your friends will laugh at you and may suffer ED.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Kona0197 said:


> So if I switched to a non-G2 fork it would mess up the handling on my Marlin?


Do you have a g2 fork on your marlin now?


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

Less trail while maintaining the same wheelbase, thus theoretically giving you good handling at both high and low speeds.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Do you have a g2 fork on your marlin now?


Yes I do. Thanks.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

so does G2 make a big difference , is it all that and a bag of ships ? can you put a G2 Fork on a non G2 bike ?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Kona0197 said:


> Yes I do. Thanks.





disfocus said:


> Less trail while maintaining the same wheelbase, thus theoretically giving you good handling at both high and low speeds.





Kona0197 said:


> So if I switched to a non-G2 fork it would mess up the handling on my Marlin?


Well just watch the Vid then it would pretty much be like a non-G2 handling. Once you get used to it you wouldn't know it until you get on G2 bike. I doubt that it would yield a weird handling.:thumbsup:


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

I have it on my roscoe 3. Super nice set up!



Kona0197 said:


> So what is G2 Geometry? I just don't get it.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 29, 2012)

In a nutshell, G2 Geometry refers to forks on Trek/Fisher bikes with a 51mm offset.


----------



## ssiegrist (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a 2011 mamba and put a regular offset Reba XX. Same measurements all around except the 7mm of offset difference. I could barely feel the difference. It was so minute I couldn't even tell you what changed.


----------



## TxMatt (Nov 26, 2012)

Just wait until the G2s model comes out!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

That makes no sense. G2 models are already out.


----------



## TxMatt (Nov 26, 2012)

I was poking fun of the Apple "S" models that come out as a small improvement over the previous model. All of these manufacturers bring out the "next best thing" when in reality there are very few improvements from model to model.


----------



## Maloui (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I bought a new Sid XX fork for the Superfly 100 pro and the fork does not have the G2 decal on stating it has this specific geometry. The shop apparently rang the distributor to find out, and the fork is apparently a G2as ordered . How do I know for sure, and why would the fork not have the correct decal on? Any ideas how I can see or find out if it is the correct fork? The shop has always been excellent, and I dont have much reason to doubt their honesty, however, I am suspicious about this.

Any advice would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

We should boycott our bike shops until the G3 geometry is available. I for one will refuse to ride until this geometry is available. G2 just doesn't feel right anymore.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

H


jeremyhcd said:


> G2 geometry is the answer to all lifes questions. It's the sun, the moon, the very earth under your feet. To deny G2 geometry is to deny the very fiber of your being. Those without G2 geometry are essentially blind men walking through a neverending wasteland. If you're fortunate enough to truly understand what G2 geometry is, then you my friend, are one of the enlightened.
> 
> So basically just think about it like scientology.


Life explained! :thumbsup:


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Love the movie where the non-G2 lines are all messed up, that's marketing gold, lol!

I do think Fisher was ahead of the curve on this one. I'm glad to see that 29er fork offsets increasing which is appropriate for the newer 29ers that are slacker and are running bigger tires.

The Fox 34 29er has a 51mm offset, and it's been reported that the X-Fusion 29er Trace will also have a 51mm offset (whenever it finally gets released). The new C-Dale Lefty 29er SuperMax has gone even further with a 53mm offset.


----------

